# How not to revive a steelhead



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

So true. ALWAYS face it upstream. Because they do not get oxygen from water coming in behind the gills!! Thats why they are always opening their mouths to suck water in.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

somebody needs to pay more attention to the fish and not their video camera


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Notice how he never shows the actual release? Near the end, he says "she's ready to go" where almost floating to her side. That fish probably should have been put on the stringer. The "seaweed" in the shallows confirms the mid-April warm temperatures of the water, probably in the 70s. My bet is that the "release" finished with with a floater.

He probably would have better off putting the fish on a stringer (metal clip thru the lower lip, not gills) tied off to a limb near a deep water area with flow. If the fish revives in 10/15 mins, a release can be done. Otherwise, carry the stringer and fish home.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Steel Cranium said:


> Notice how he never shows the actual release? Near the end, he says "she's ready to go" where almost floating to her side. That fish probably should have been put on the stringer. The "seaweed" in the shallows confirms the mid-April warm temperatures of the water, probably in the 70s. My bet is that the "release" finished with with a floater.
> 
> He probably would have better off putting the fish on a stringer (metal clip thru the lower lip, not gills) tied off to a limb near a deep water area with flow. If the fish revives in 10/15 mins, a release can be done. Otherwise, carry the stringer and fish home.


Whats to say that he didn't do all that?? The result of the clip ending the way it did leaves us not knowing either way, so lets no be so quick to judge....besides, it was only a steelhead!


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

ShutUpNFish said:


> besides, it was only a steelhead!


Only a steelhead? The fastest freshwater fish known to mankind? Only a steelhead? 

I'm no expert, but he could have done a better job with the release....


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Dang. He should re-title it to "Beat your fish against the rocks for 2 1/2 minutes".


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

If the water temps. are above 60* the fish will probably croak. Even if it swims away it will end up belly up down stream. They're just not made to handle stress in warm water. A look at the mouth of Elk Creek this time of year through polarized glasses will confirm this. I'm sure most of them _'swam away'_ up stream.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

GobyOneGnoby said:


> If the water temps. are above 60* the fish will probably croak. Even if it swims away it will end up belly up down stream. They're just not made to handle stress in warm water. A look at the mouth of Elk Creek this time of year through polarized glasses will confirm this. I'm sure most of them _'swam away'_ up stream.


This was the case last spring (April). The first week of April had temps in the 80s with a few days near 85 in the middle of the month. Low water (around 2" of rain for the entire month) added to the warm river water issue. The "seaweed" in shallow water in the YouTube video confirms the warm water conditions. I saw quite a few "released" steelies in the Rocky "swimming belly up" with the current last April that were released by folks hammering the fish in the rapids below an escarpment once used by horses to cross the river. Smallmouth bass season came early last year.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Chrominator said:


> Only a steelhead? The fastest freshwater fish known to mankind? Only a steelhead?
> 
> I'm no expert, but he could have done a better job with the release....


Nope, you are obviously not an expert...the fastest freshwater fish is a muskie, with spurts up to 70mph!! hee hee 

We fish for fish, sometimes fish die....especially if you fish for steel during warm periods....$h!t happens. Even though I feel this guy could have made a better effort and practices in releasing the fish (especially on camera for all the purists and world to see), Goby is right; the fish probably would've died anyhow....no biggie.


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Nope, you are obviously not an expert...the fastest freshwater fish is a muskie, with spurts up to 70mph!! hee hee
> 
> We fish for fish, sometimes fish die....especially if you fish for steel during warm periods....$h!t happens. Even though I feel this guy could have made a better effort and practices in releasing the fish (especially on camera for all the purists and world to see), Goby is right; the fish probably would've died anyhow....no biggie.


You obviously are the expert and also wrong.


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Nope, you are obviously not an expert...the fastest freshwater fish is a muskie, with spurts up to 70mph!! hee hee
> 
> We fish for fish, sometimes fish die....especially if you fish for steel during warm periods....$h!t happens. Even though I feel this guy could have made a better effort and practices in releasing the fish (especially on camera for all the purists and world to see), Goby is right; the fish probably would've died anyhow....no biggie.


The fastest is not muskie.

go here and click the first link =P 

http://tinyurl.com/29xc2xt


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Nope, you are obviously not an expert...the fastest freshwater fish is a muskie, with spurts up to 70mph!! hee hee
> 
> Maybe you should just concentrate on fishing before you open your mouth there expert.


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

70 degrees is lethal. 60 degrees should rarely be lethal, but it can be. 

The warmer the temp, the less a released steels chance for survival especially from prolonged fights and poor handling.

Algae and seaweed are dead giveaways that the water is too warm. Last April was very unseasonable and very dry. Thank God most fish got the hell out upon the first major rise in water the end of the month.

Aside from that, if you don't harden yourself to floaters early and late in the season, you shouldn't fish or you'll end up posting your dismay on some semi-useless fishing site.

FS


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Everybody who thinks a high percentage die when caught and released are usually wrong... I fished those hot april days and never had a fish take me more than a minute to revive..put the fish in moving water that at least it can be fully submerged and face it towards the current back and forth and off they go..for me it always works...but I have been known to have a way with fish. It would surely ruin my day to go down to the river and see someone being so irresponsible at handling a fish that they plan on releasing


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

LOL!! I knew I'd get a rise outta some of you with that one....hence the - ...and some of you just need to relax

However, heres some interesting data taken on both species...check it out...if you can understand it, you'll find the speeds and propulsions of these fish are very similar....in short spurts, as I initially stated, they are nearly the same. But overall cruising speeds, the trout is faster mainly due to expending less energy. Pretty interesting stuff.

http://jeb.biologists.org/cgi/reprint/138/1/51.pdf


----------



## Rick 88 (Jan 30, 2010)

What a retard. I was yelling at the video and telling my daughter this guy was dead wrong. 

P.S. has anyone ever had conflict on the river over reviving fish (or lack thereof)? I watched a guy kick them back into the river on the lower Grand last year repeatedly. My friends and I almost got into a fight with him. That was the closest I have ever been. I know its just a matter of time....

~Rick


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

that guy has an idiot regardless of water temps...


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Saw a guy on the Chagrin at the park where the spillway used to be mishandle a fish. He thought he was "helping" another guy that caught the fish. He didn't even know the guy that caught it. He just grabbed the fish, picked it up, and had it slip out of his hands! Bang, right on the rocks! Then this guy does the exact same thing again! The fish had no chance. If you don't know me, don't grab my fish. 

I wasn't even the guy that caught the fish, but I almost went off on him. I wanted to offer to take the fish home, but I know how those park rangers get it they see you giving away your catch. The guy that caught it wasn't planning on keeping any.


----------



## chuckyhumper (Aug 17, 2005)

WOW,with the hundreds of thousands of steelhead in the lake and you guys are whining about a couple fish?These fish are put and take,plus there has got to be natural reproduction going on.So lets quit whining and enjoy the fishing!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

> WOW,with the hundreds of thousands of steelhead in the lake and you guys are whining about a couple fish?These fish are put and take,plus there has got to be natural reproduction going on.So lets quit whining and enjoy the fishing!


Amen and +1!!


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

I think we were whining about "fishermen" that have not yet learned or just simply don't care about the "R" in C&R, no matter the number of fish or how they got into our waters.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

chuckyhumper said:


> WOW,with the hundreds of thousands of steelhead in the lake and you guys are whining about a couple fish?These fish are put and take,plus there has got to be natural reproduction going on.So lets quit whining and enjoy the fishing!


No matter how many fish there are , there is no excuse for blatantly mistreating them.........its not very sporting at all , whether done out of ignorance or just plain cruelty. Its a good topic and dont hurt to educate people on better ways of doing things. I think every sportsman should respect life , even in its simpler forms , and be offended by the mistreatment of animals.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

It is certainly a good topic and ALL fish certainly deserve to be treated with respect. Especially ones that anglers plan to release. But there IS a fine line between respect and extremism. 

I cannot believe this video is seriously still being debated; All over 1 fish. However, some of the comments here are downright as rediculous as the video itself, IMO. Is this guy "blatantly mistreating" this fish? I think not. Is he an expert or novice? We don't know. Did the fish die? None of us know that for sure either. Is the guy a total idiot? Well, obviously, since many here are so quick to judge and to them a fish far MORE IMPORTANT!! First of all, some of you just need to get off your high horses and realize that you're NOT as perfect as you think you are. I once saw a video posted on you-tube of a guy flipping a fish over his shoulder back into the water....now THATS disrespect, blatant mistreating, idiotic and a topic that deserves all the controversy and attention this one doesn't. Because its NOT about the FISH, its about the actions an angler takes which speaks out for the rest of us....The problem is sometimes that we make it look way too much like we are dam tree huggers...I'm sure organizations like PETA love this crap and love to see our community arguing over something this silly. You gentlemen can hammer me all you want since I certainly can take ALL I dish out....it just doesn't bother me one bit because I realize we all are different and have our own opinions. I just feel some are confused about the differences between extremism and respect....I'm a supporter of C&R and anyone who knows me, knows I've done my part when C&R is concerned, but its getting out of hand too and some folks have a hard time understanding that fine line or happy medium if you will. These fish are not Gods or here for us to worship, although some sure act like it. However they are here for us to enjoy and respect of course....does this guy deserve to be chastized, called a retard an idiot who has blatant disrespect towards steelhead??? Not in my mind. I don't think we have the right to judge because we didn't get to see the whole picture completely. We see just a short clip, but are so quick to judge....sound familiar? Wow unreal!! I'm done with this....Some people just don't/won't ever get it. 

And please spare the nasty PMs and ignorant comments....speak your mind right out here where you're supposed to so we can see all the opinions for all the members enjoyment.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

ShutUpNFish said:


> It is certainly a good topic and ALL fish certainly deserve to be treated with respect. Especially ones that anglers plan to release. But there IS a fine line between respect and extremism.
> 
> I cannot believe this video is seriously still being debated; All over 1 fish. However, some of the comments here are downright as rediculous as the video itself, IMO. Is this guy "blatantly mistreating" this fish? I think not. Is he an expert or novice? We don't know. Did the fish die? None of us know that for sure either. Is the guy a total idiot? Well, obviously, since many here are so quick to judge and to them a fish far MORE IMPORTANT!! First of all, some of you just need to get off your high horses and realize that you're NOT as perfect as you think you are. I once saw a video posted on you-tube of a guy flipping a fish over his shoulder back into the water....now THATS disrespect, blatant mistreating, idiotic and a topic that deserves all the controversy and attention this one doesn't. Because its NOT about the FISH, its about the actions an angler takes which speaks out for the rest of us....The problem is sometimes that we make it look way too much like we are dam tree huggers...I'm sure organizations like PETA love this crap and love to see our community arguing over something this silly. You gentlemen can hammer me all you want since I certainly can take ALL I dish out....it just doesn't bother me one bit because I realize we all are different and have our own opinions. I just feel some are confused about the differences between extremism and respect....I'm a supporter of C&R and anyone who knows me, knows I've done my part when C&R is concerned, but its getting out of hand too and some folks have a hard time understanding that fine line or happy medium if you will. These fish are not Gods or here for us to worship, although some sure act like it. However they are here for us to enjoy and respect of course....does this guy deserve to be chastized, called a retard an idiot who has blatant disrespect towards steelhead??? Not in my mind. I don't think we have the right to judge because we didn't get to see the whole picture completely. We see just a short clip, but are so quick to judge....sound familiar? Wow unreal!! I'm done with this....Some people just don't/won't ever get it.
> 
> And please spare the nasty PMs and ignorant comments....speak your mind right out here where you're supposed to so we can see all the opinions for all the members enjoyment.




I pretty much agree with ya. My response was more to the other stories of people mishandling the fish ( where the blatant mistreatment part comes in ) and not necessarily to the video , though I think the guy sliding the fish back and forth over the rocky shore in order to get it to the water was unnecessary roughness. But I guess the point could be made that he had a camera in one hand so it was necessary or something. It just makes no sense to release a fish if you are not gonna take every precaution possible to be sure it can survive the catch ( and release ) , even if only to make sure the next person can enjoy catching it too. Trout have been known to die just from the stress of being caught alone , regardless of conditions , so dont it make sense to go easy on them ? Not just for the fishes sake , but for the other anglers hoping for a catch.


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

:Banane14::Banane37::Banane37::Banane37:


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Im not an expert , but the whole idea that "reviving" a fish means they will survive isnt necessarily true. They are still "spent" and need to recover even if they swim off looking ok. You may not see the ones that go belly up sometime after release either because they drift with the current for a while before becoming floaters or you leave the area before it happens so it would be difficult to tell how many fish survive it. Just writing out my thoughts here , not a specific reply to anything.


----------



## kevin hanzel (Jun 2, 2010)

maybe just conduct yourself as an adult instead of getting confrontational..... you're pretty hardcore.... that guy pays the same 19 dollars you do for a license, and that money go towards stockings. if he wants to kick a fish or two who are you to get into a fight? grow up


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I always release my fish asap and take care of them but if the fish dies I bet some raccoon or possum maybe even the bald eagles I see eat pretty good! also flies lay maggots and birds eat them and fish eat them and so goes the life cycle. same as when you die...


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

kevin hanzel said:


> maybe just conduct yourself as an adult instead of getting confrontational..... you're pretty hardcore.... that guy pays the same 19 dollars you do for a license, and that money go towards stockings. if he wants to kick a fish or two who are you to get into a fight? grow up


I guess since hunters buy licenses too , then its ok to kill as many deer , or other animals as they want and then leave them just lay in the field. Since its their money that pays for stocking or breeding programs that make the herds thrive. Its only an animal right ? Who cares that the next guy wont have a sporting chance now because nobody thought to preserve the wildlife , considering that since they bought a license they can do whatever they want. Seems the only ones getting "confrontational " here are those who appear to think they should be able to treat the fish with little or no regard , just because they are put and take , or because they bought a license. Its always easy to see the guilty ones in threads like this because its they who get all riled up and defensive  Its comments like yours that inspire the need for the phrase " grow up ". It aint like anybody on here represent PETA or anything , its not all about the poor little fish ,....just common sense says to take care of what you got , respect life even though it may have been created artificially and for sport , and turn them loose in good shape so someone else can have a chance. Discussing things is not "complaining" , its only discussion , which is why this forum and website is here in the first place. Its really hard to believe how people get all upset over talk of showing a little mercy to wildlife , or preserving an experience for other anglers....how bad of an attitude do you need to have to be offended by those statements ?


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Younder, Look under Kevins name, hint hint. Sorry, Ive should of deleted his old post!!! But just ignore it please.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I think its safe to say its about time to lay this thread to rest already....LOL


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

In the old days, before I learned about bleeding a fish, I would keep a few steelies every year for the smoker.
I couldn't stand watching them struggle on a stringer, so I'd graciously take it out of it's misery. . .
lay the trout down and ... smack it on the head with a big rock!

Imagine seeing some dude with long hair, dressed kinda like homeless man in waders out in the middle of the Rocky, smacking trout with small boulders. . . . . ..


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

steelheadBob said:


> Younder, Look under Kevins name, hint hint. Sorry, Ive should of deleted his old post!!! But just ignore it please.


OOps! I didnt realize the person had been banned.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

creekcrawler said:


> In the old days, before I learned about bleeding a fish, I would keep a few steelies every year for the smoker.
> I couldn't stand watching them struggle on a stringer, so I'd graciously take it out of it's misery. . .
> lay the trout down and ... smack it on the head with a big rock!
> 
> Imagine seeing some dude with long hair, dressed kinda like homeless man in waders out in the middle of the Rocky, smacking trout with small boulders. . . . . ..


Yep, that may look terrible to some people. But its actually more humane than dangling them from a stringer until death. If keeping them , I dont think you would have drawn any negative attention. Now if you were whacking them on the head and then releasing them it would look a lot worse.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

you are aloud to keep 2 so if you are keeping it smack its head on a rock, cut its gill or even just take a bite out of its back like bear grylls does and eat it raw streamside for a snack... lol


----------



## Exentrik (Aug 9, 2010)

Not everyone is an expert... This goes for every aspect of life... It's a fish, and the video is inconclusive..

Also, mgshehorn, gloves were mentioned...Gasp!!! Oh deary me..


I am also surprised the weight of the fish was not quibbled about..

However, I agree, a slight more care could have been taken, a lot of pushing around on the rocks there..

Happy Fishing!


Cheers!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Exentrik said:


> Not everyone is an expert... This goes for every aspect of life... It's a fish, and the video is inconclusive..
> 
> Also, mgshehorn, gloves were mentioned...Gasp!!! Oh deary me..
> 
> ...


Exentrik just let it go man...I know you are new to the site but you are still bringing this up..seriously its OVER..you were wrong and I will admit even I was wrong..so just squash it..and the video is not inconclusive..its just a reminder to show people how "not to revive a steelhead" I don't care if you keep them or you don't but do not revive them in this manner


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Shutupnfish.........Next time I catch a muskie (in any inland waters and not Lake Erie) I plan on releasing, I will rear back with my big right leg and punt it into the lake as HARD AS I CAN...........BBBBOOOOOOMMMMMMM!!!!!!!! After all its just a muskie and therfore its only a stocked fish right??????? P.S. You:S


----------

